# Ways to Speed up Process



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

Having read some of the posts, I can see that some people have contacted HA directly and somehow get their PR/TRs quicker. I cannot find these posts though does anyone know who to contact to try and actually get an answer?
I have been waiting over 14 weeks for my TR, my other one is expired and I cannot extend my work contract until my new one comes through so now I am earning nothing. 
VFS told me to check again in 2-3 weeks (same answer I get every time I call) and quite frankly I'm sick of the unprofessionalism from a company I paid a lot of money to use. 

Please, any help on who is best to contact at HA would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Roisin1212 said:


> Having read some of the posts, I can see that some people have contacted HA directly and somehow get their PR/TRs quicker. I cannot find these posts though does anyone know who to contact to try and actually get an answer?
> I have been waiting over 14 weeks for my TR, my other one is expired and I cannot extend my work contract until my new one comes through so now I am earning nothing.
> VFS told me to check again in 2-3 weeks (same answer I get every time I call) and quite frankly I'm sick of the unprofessionalism from a company I paid a lot of money to use.
> 
> Please, any help on who is best to contact at HA would be greatly appreciated.


Hi

If you made your application via VFS it won't be helpful even if you can mail DHA directly.They will tell you to contact VFS for assistance.The other thing is,the DHA will tell you that they are unable to track your application through the tracking number that was/is issued to you by VFS.You will just need to pray that your application be picked and finalized sooner


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I havent dealt with VFS before however just to ask, does VFS or DHA give a timeline as to the expected waiting periods for TRVs?Is there something written down and enforceable?


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello,

After waiting since June 09, 2014 with status "104" and not moving ahead I finally wrote an e-mail on Monday to following:

To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected], [email protected]

Finally I can see some mails rolling back and forth from the support and DHA guys about my permit. They have also given me a complaint reference no. (not the submission one). Try this and hope for the best.

Request other guys to please help all who are facing lot of issues due to this delay.

Thanks.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

P/S, Dont rely on the DHA call center-all they will do is 'escalate' but that essentially means '******-off, we will deal with you later'.

As in the post above, email people in DHA, when calling DHA make sure you take note of full name and time and response of person you dealt with.

emails seem to be working for many applicants


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

IamT.

Yes. You might be correct  It might just be a gimmick. However I found an alternative way to deal with this issue. Hopefully I will get it done by mid-November. The only thing I can say is $$ speaks..


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

mmmmmm! ;-)


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you. I have e-mailed the people at home affairs. Will see if it actually helps.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I've mentioned a few times before how to speed things up. In essence, the law states that the DHA must make a decision in either 30 or 60 days depending on the type of visa application.

The first step is to send a demand letter to the DHA. This basically says, hey guys, the law dictates you must do something, you didn't do it, now this is your final chance. Usually the DHA folds and issues you a visa decision.

The second step is following up on the threat in your demand letter - going to court. You don't actually have to go in person, a lawyer simply asks the court for a court order now compelling the DHA to issue a visa decision. Since the law is crystal clear, the court has no choice and gives the court order. Then the DHA usually has one month to issue you a decision. They always do.

Both the above cost money, however.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> I've mentioned a few times before how to speed things up. In essence, the law states that the DHA must make a decision in either 30 or 60 days depending on the type of visa application.
> 
> The first step is to send a demand letter to the DHA. This basically says, hey guys, the law dictates you must do something, you didn't do it, now this is your final chance. Usually the DHA folds and issues you a visa decision.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the above message, however do you not run the risk of pissing them off and them then denying your application? Even if it costs a few thousands rands, it would definitely be worth it, unless they then deny you out of spite or make things difficult? Have you heard of anyone having luck with this?

many thanks


----------

